# pellet stove pipe with a small wood stove?



## leslief (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi, we are installing a tiny camp stove 8" x 8" x 15" for a 12 x 12 cabin. The stove uses a 4" pipe. We have a few sections of leftover Simpson Duravent double wall pellet stove pipe. I was wondering if it would be OK to use it. We would put a pellet stove chimney adapter on it to connect it to a 6" insulated chimney pipe before exiting through the roof, adding the appropriate support kit, flashing, etc. and following the recommended installation of a chimney.

The specs say " Inner wall is .012" type 430 stainless steel for pellet burning. Outer wall is .018" galvalume steel. Pipe OD is diameter plus 5/8". Listed 617J type L/Low temperature venting system. "

I've attached a picture of the stove... (not set in place yet) Thanks in advance for any advice... I've been reading these threads for a few years and they helped tremendously!

Leslie


----------



## vvvv (Oct 27, 2010)

yes ithink  & better than 1wall steel pipe..........that is the tiniest!


----------



## leslief (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes, it's so tiny I'm not sure how it will do... I'm told it burns really hot. It's 1/4" steel all around. Lot of reloading though... 

What do you think about clearance with a pellet pipe on a wood stove?


----------



## vvvv (Oct 27, 2010)

leslieinmaine said:
			
		

> What about clearance?


 36" to combbbustible reducible to 18" with proper fireshield by code ithink. i monitor by placing hand on surface & if i cant hold it there, its too hot.......but me not code


----------



## DanCorcoran (Oct 27, 2010)

"Listed 617J type L/Low temperature venting system."

Will the exhaust from the woodstove qualify as low temperature?  I think woodstove flues often see temperatures of 600-800 degrees and higher.  What does that spec mean by "low temperature"?


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 27, 2010)

Simpson pellet pipe is tested and rated for temps up to 570 degrees. Which you will exceed in a heartbeat in a wood stove. Don't do it.


----------



## leslief (Oct 27, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Simpson pellet pipe is tested and rated for temps up to 570 degrees. Which you will exceed in a heartbeat in a wood stove. Don't do it.



Exactly what I needed to know... thanks.


----------



## vvvv (Oct 27, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Simpson pellet pipe is tested and rated for temps up to 570 degrees. Which you will exceed in a heartbeat in a wood stove. Don't do it.


wow! ss inner pipe + galv outer pipe vs 1wall steel pipe.............whudda thunk it


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 27, 2010)

~*~vvv~*~ said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



consider that the pipe is only "intended" to be used on a pellet stove, they have little need to test beyond that range. It may hold up just fine, but since its not generally expected to, why test it? I'd still find appropriate wood stove pipe, that being said, I would be curious to see how the pellet pipe would hold up.....just as an experiment.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 27, 2010)

~*~vvv~*~ said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me.  :coolsmirk:


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 27, 2010)

The construction of pellet vent may include some sort of silicone sealant, ropes, or other low temp jive. Then people get all upset when you heat up galvanized metal for fear the zinc will become a vapor and make you ill. If it was plain stainless steel tube or even 4" exhaust pipe (galv) I would feel better about using it.


----------



## leslief (Oct 27, 2010)

Now I just have to find steel 4" pipe.. which won't be easy. Any recommendations? 

Thanks in advance, 
Leslie


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Oct 28, 2010)

Here is some..

http://www.woodstove-outlet.com/woodstove/gal424pipe.htm

no affiliation, just the first google foo...

2nd googlefoo..

http://store.colemans.com/cart/4-in-stove-pipe-4-sections-p-127.html

again, no affiliation, but I can say I have used this military pipe, and it held up to high temperatures..


----------



## begreen (Oct 28, 2010)

4" is used on some of the little marine stoves. This is stainless pipe. 

http://www.marinestove.com/Accessories.htm
http://www.go2marine.com/product.do?no=93255F&WT;.mc_id=gb1


----------



## leslief (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Now I see the issue of going from a 4" pipe to a 6" chimney. I can only find 4-5 inch increasers or 5-6" increaser. It's beginning to feel a bit more hassle than that little stove is worth.


----------



## begreen (Oct 28, 2010)

I was wondering about that. Just how much heat are you expecting from this little guy? I thought Maine cabins got mighty freakin, knee knocking cold at times. Or will this only be used in milder weather?


----------



## leslief (Oct 28, 2010)

Would this work to go between the pipe and the chimney? 

http://www.woodstove-outlet.com/woodstove/flueadapt.htm


----------



## leslief (Oct 28, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I was wondering about that. Just how much heat are you expecting from this little guy? I thought Maine cabins got mighty freakin, knee knocking cold at times. Or will this only be used in milder weather?



The cabin is being built on land we just bought which we will build a house on next year... it's only 14 miles from our home, so it will be used when we want to spend the weekend working on the land and for recreation. I can't see wanting to go there in the frigid cold. It's really more of a tent camping stove or for an ice shack. Still, the cabin is only 12 x 12. I think it would heat it if we could get it all installed, but we would have to fill it a lot, which would be annoying, and we would have some very cold mornings.


----------



## begreen (Oct 28, 2010)

Yep, sounds like you have summed it up pretty well.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 28, 2010)

I can't search for it at the moment but there are a lot of four to six increasers for pellet stoves. They are 304 stainless so they should be fine for the transition. I have one. Cost me thirty bucks locally but I have seen them online.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 28, 2010)

Here is one for stove pipes.

http://www.csnstores.com/asp/show_detail.asp?sku=ITR1008&PiID=2211166


----------



## wyosioux (Oct 28, 2010)

Have a stove very similar to that little guy, except mine is 12" by 12" and however long... maybe 22" or so. Ironically, I use it in a 12' X 12' hunting tent. Spent many nights in it, mostly in single digits and often below zero. We use the snap seam single wall and this is in a tent. We have run continuously for a good 10 hours or so at a time. Have never had a problem, and again, this is in a tent. I would think tent walls not nearly as resistant to heat/flame as your cabin walls. I would run single wall galv. if it were me and put up some kind of shield.

You will definitely want to have a damper, and know how to use it! And, finally, you will keep quite warm feeding that thing. One thing you have over me is insulation though, so might not be too bad. Mine will be getting a workout this weekend as a matter of fact.


----------



## leslief (Oct 28, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Here is one for stove pipes.
> 
> http://www.csnstores.com/asp/show_detail.asp?sku=ITR1008&PiID=2211166



That's great.. now I know it's possible. Thanks for the link!


----------



## leslief (Oct 28, 2010)

wyosioux said:
			
		

> Have a stove very similar to that little guy, except mine is 12" by 12" and however long... maybe 22" or so. Ironically, I use it in a 12' X 12' hunting tent. Spent many nights in it, mostly in single digits and often below zero. We use the snap seam single wall and this is in a tent. We have run continuously for a good 10 hours or so at a time. Have never had a problem, and again, this is in a tent. I would think tent walls not nearly as resistant to heat/flame as your cabin walls. I would run single wall galv. if it were me and put up some kind of shield.
> 
> You will definitely want to have a damper, and know how to use it! And, finally, you will keep quite warm feeding that thing. One thing you have over me is insulation though, so might not be too bad. Mine will be getting a workout this weekend as a matter of fact.



I've already located a 4" damper. I used to have a big jotul years ago and learned the ins and outs of heating with a wood stove. We will have insulation, and 4 dogs with us, 2 weighing over 80 pounds. 

We'll be sleeping in a loft though.. so it will be a pain to go up and down the ladder to fill it. I've read on the "Tiny House" sites that we could put bricks or rocks around it that would retain the heat longer. Add a few sub-zero down sleeping bags and we might just have all the warmth we need. 

I like that it's small and steel.. so it will heat faster & cool faster than a cast iron if we just want to warm up for the afternoon.  Also, since the cost of the 4" pipe and adapter is so low... it wouldn't be a big deal to switch out to a bigger stove if needed and replace the pipe. We just might try it. 

btw, you all are great to offer advice. A few years ago when shopping for a pellet stove I learned everything I needed to know on here. We ended up with a St. Croix Hasting and love it!


----------



## wyosioux (Oct 28, 2010)

leslieinmaine said:
			
		

> wyosioux said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you will be just fine using this stove. One more thing (not to throw further confusion to your situation), but I have also used coal on those bitter coal nights. Seems to last quite a bit longer and not as much getting up to reload. I definitely was not familiar with burning with coal, but I have always been an adventurous learner, and now I feel very comfortable burning it in my little stove. A little tricky to get it going but once it is going, not bad.

Fire it up, sounds like a fun place!


----------



## leslief (Oct 28, 2010)

I was able to find solid 4" stove pipe with a built in damper. I feel better about it than the button up kind.  - 

http://www.kirkhams.com/catalog/Stove_Pipe_Sections_Spark_Arrestor-103-1.html

Not sure if we'll burn coal but it's interesting to know it burns longer. I think we'll stay home on those bitter cold nights.  We have a little more than an acre of old Maine woods that needs to be managed and thinned (on the edge of hundreds of acres Boyscout reservation land), so we have a few years worth of wood for recreational use.

The shell of the cabin should be finished today, now that the rain has stopped! I'll post a pic when the setup is complete. 

Thanks for all the good advice!


----------

